# My Youngest and Her Goaties made a Clean Sweep



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, best 4-H show EVER this year at the Bangor Fair. My youngest daughter has been showing for YEARS. Now she's 18 and it is all paying off. Her 4 year-old won her age class AND best udder. Her dam, 9 year-old Annika - my avatar - took best doe in show! And my daughter won both Showmanship and Fitting for her age group AND overall. Her other does placed respectably as well - and the judge gave her some good tips for getting the yearling and kid in more competitive shape.

I just have to add, there was aLOT of competition, both 4-H kids and goats.

I am SO PROUD of my sweet Abgail. She works hard and she deserves this!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations to your Groovygirl and her does! Well done!
I hope you put some face cream on cheeks, her facce is about to crack. lol


----------



## samidaho (Jun 14, 2019)

Curious: do you make money off showing or what’s the point?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great! Congratulations!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

samidaho said:


> Curious: do you make money off showing or what's the point?


 There are several reasons to show. 1st and foremost is that my girls are in 4-H and dairy goats are their project. And yes, you earn premiums. Abigail made $226 for one day of showing 3 goats. Also, goat shows are fabulous places to meet the public, educate people about goats, and meet potential customers. Shows are wonderful places to meet and network with other breeders. And shows are great places to see how well you are doing at improving your herd. Not to mention, if your goats earn championships, you are more likely to be able to sell them or their offspring for more money.


----------



## samidaho (Jun 14, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> There are several reasons to show. 1st and foremost is that my girls are in 4-H and dairy goats are their project. And yes, you earn premiums. Abigail made $226 for one day of showing 3 goats. Also, goat shows are fabulous places to meet the public, educate people about goats, and meet potential customers. Shows are wonderful places to meet and network with other breeders. And shows are great places to see how well you are doing at improving your herd. Not to mention, if your goats earn championships, you are more likely to be able to sell them or their offspring for more money.


Thank you.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Congratulations to her! Very impressive!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That is so awesome! Congratulations! What a great feeling and experience to see your daughter succeed at something she's worked so hard for!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Congratulations!!!!


----------

